# [gnome overlay] sur une gentoo stable

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Ce matin un étudiant m'a posé une colle à laquelle je n'ai pas pu répondre. J'avais pourtant des souvenirs à ce sujet, mais pas moyen de retrouver le truc précis.

Il a actuellement une Gentoo stable, et souhaite rester sur cette branche (il a eu assez de mal à obtenir un truc fonctionnel, il ne veut pas tout péter). Mais il voudrait être plus à jour sur la partie desktop de son système, et il a donc installé layman+ le gnome overlay (j'ai tout vérifié, c'est fait proprement). Sauf qu'il faut qu'il passe chaque paquet du repository en version ~arch pour pouvoir installer son desktop.

Et voilà la question : à une époque pas si lointaine, il me semble bien que les mainteneurs d'overlays fournissaient un fichier package.keywords spécifique pour ce cas, qu'il suffisait de recopier. Mais impossible de remettre la main dessus : j'ai rêvé ou alors je suis bigleux ?

Merci,

----------

## Tom_

Pour l'overlay kde, les mainteneurs fournissent ce qu'il faut.  :Wink:  Là c'est vrai qu'il semble ne rien y avoir.  :Sad: 

Il y a un dossier script dans l'overlay, il y a peut-être des choses intéressantes à l'intérieur.

Sinon, il reste autounmask, qui permet de keyworder/unmasker un ebuild et ses dépendances.

----------

## d2_racing

Sinon, tu peux demander à mrpouet, il s'occupe de Gnome et il parle Français en plus de ça  :Razz: 

----------

## gulivert

Hello,

Perso je suis en Gentoo stable, quoi que bientôt à force de démasquer certains paquets je suis plus en arch que stable mais bref. 

J'utilise le gnome overlay également, et malheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé non plus ce fameux fichier keywords, alors que pour l'overlay E17 tu l'as. J'ai démasqué les paquets avec autounmask mais je ne pense pas les avoir tous. Une fois démasquer avec le script j'ai enlever les versions de paquets sur chaque ligne, long et fastidieux. Je peux te mettre une copie de mon package.keywords si tu le souhaites ?

Ha ben je l'ai sur un serveur le voici : package.keywords

----------

## anigel

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !

Je vais suggérer aux mainteneurs de cet overlay la création de ce petit fichier bien pratique  :Wink: .

----------

